

Ask HN: Where can I learn about game design? - 1ts

I have a firm grounding in psychology and want to learn about game design. Can you point me in the direction of an article, book or lecture series which outlines the principles of game design, specifically what common elements make games engaging and addictive?
======
RevRal
I went through sloperama back in the day. I even printed out every one of his
articles.

Ah, yes, fond memories. Unfortunately, looks like his website is down at the
moment. You're going to have to check archive.org or something:
<http://www.sloperama.com> .

I believe his full name is Tom Slopper. I could be wrong.

Good luck!

~~~
1ts
Thanks, this link is working for me: <http://www.sloperama.com/advice.html>

~~~
RevRal
The DNS I'm using must be acting up.

------
spokey
<http://www.gamasutra.com/> might have some relevant content for you.

------
bemmu
<http://lostgarden.com/> has some good stuff

